# Find Me Some Men's Jewelry



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 19, 2014)

Weird, I know, right? Totally off-topic and completely random, but I need something new to spice up my look since the necklace I usually have worn for the past 2.5 years needs to be returned to its original owner (for sentimental value) and the rings I've worn are tarnishing and fading out.

Help me find some wicked nice men's jewelry, guys! Necklaces, rings, bracelets, etc. (No body jewelry as of yet.)

I'm looking for something obviously cool and dark (not biker shit -.-) but it also has to be classy and elegant, meaning something I can wear when I clean up and smoothly go out for dinner, date, night out, interview, formal occasion, etc. (Pagan, Satanic, or "no belief" stuff is fine since I feel that some "rockers" will suggest that stuff; but again, I want to get stuff that can be multi-functional for the wearer. Go from casual to classy.)

Let us commence!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 19, 2014)

Richard Rawlings of Fast 'n Loud always wears bracelets along the lines of this which i always found pretty cool. He's classy, right?


----------



## Omura (Aug 19, 2014)

There is the Daviddarocha jewellery 
(Born of Osiris's bassists) line of stuff, some of it's pretty cool, metal, but not too dark or biker like.
Might be worth checking out for you


----------



## asher (Aug 19, 2014)

Omura said:


> There is the Daviddarocha jewellery
> (Born of Osiris's bassists) line of stuff, some of it's pretty cool, metal, but not too dark or biker like.
> Might be worth checking out for you



A whole bunch of that stuff is pretty nice actually, if a little skull-heavy for me (and not positive I want to actually get anything, but it's a fun thread to think about!)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 19, 2014)

Omura said:


> There is the Daviddarocha jewellery
> (Born of Osiris's bassists) line of stuff, some of it's pretty cool, metal, but not too dark or biker like.
> Might be worth checking out for you


I completely forgot about the DAVI line! (Crap...) Thanks for reminding me!

A bit pricey though considering it is just beads and leather cords if I remember correctly... But might be worth it. Time to check it out again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 20, 2014)

Cant you find treasure on a sunken ship?

After all, you _do _live in the Pacific Ocean...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 20, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Cant you find treasure on a sunken ship?
> 
> After all, you _do _live in the Pacific Ocean...


Naw man...my flying saucer only landed here in order to evade human detection upon my arrival to Earth from the planet Gargoyle.

(As you can now view...)
Watch Johnny Sokko and His Flying Robot Online - Dracolon, The Great Sea Monster | Hulu


----------



## vilk (Aug 20, 2014)

Wear a watch, like an adult. I think maybe you could pull a necklace if you wear it on the inside of your shirt. The only necklaces I think are worth wearing in modern day and age would be something with a leather or cloth chain and a pendant (rectangular is in imo). Gold or silver of the same thing would work but be careful that it doesn't make you look like an old man.

I like jewelry. I wear it, even. But big gaudy jewelry that looks like you want people to see it isn't cool. In fact, it's lame.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 20, 2014)

this kinda jewlery??????


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grindspine (Aug 20, 2014)

vilk said:


> Wear a watch, like an adult.


 
I thought the same thing. A nice watch can be cool and dark but also classy and elegant for formal occasions. Of course, watches are multi-functional too.

I would suggest something from the Fossil men's steel line.

Automatic Watches, Men's Mechanical Watches | FOSSIL


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 20, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> this kinda jewlery??????



I was seriously going to put a "NO BLING" line in my original post, but I just wanted to see what would pop up for humor in this thread.  But yes...EXACTLY like that!



vilk said:


> Wear a watch, like an adult. I think maybe you could pull a necklace if you wear it on the inside of your shirt. The only necklaces I think are worth wearing in modern day and age would be something with a leather or cloth chain and a pendant (rectangular is in imo). Gold or silver of the same thing would work but be careful that it doesn't make you look like an old man.
> 
> I like jewelry. I wear it, even. But big gaudy jewelry that looks like you want people to see it isn't cool. In fact, it's lame.


I'm Italian. Seems like we always wear a small gold or silver chain around our necks. (It's just an Italian thing.)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 20, 2014)

I wore a gold chain around my neck from the 7th grade till my early 20s. Always outside the shirt, tho. It would always snag chest hairs if I tucked it. Started to become a hazard at work so I fazed it out. 

After that I was totally not tryna wear jewelry until I got married. Now I have to.






Semi flat black worn on my right cuz im a lefty.. And I don't like having it on my fretting hand. Please excuse the hobbit hands.

Id totally rock a matching chain round my neck tho


----------



## vilk (Aug 20, 2014)

If you're Italian I say you bring back the Italian horn.


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2014)

You say it like that thing went out of style. Every toolbag I've known for the past 10 years wore one of those things and thought himself as hot shit


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2014)

A classy watch is the only acceptable piece of male jewelry.


----------



## Necris (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy said:


> A classy watch is the only acceptable piece of male jewelry.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy said:


> A classy watch is the only acceptable piece of male jewelry.


This. (Although I'd say add cufflinks and tie clips/bars to the list) 

A watch is the only item that fits with all the situations you listed. That or a wedding band. I'd take your jewelry budget and spend it on getting some shirts that you like tailored, and then maybe a watch. It won't be objectionable to anybody and is more flattering than a pile of necklaces.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 20, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> (Although I'd say add cufflinks and tie clips/bars to the list)



Never really thought of those as jewelry... 0.o



Electric Wizard said:


> I'd take your jewelry budget and spend it on getting some shirts that you like tailored, and then maybe a watch.


I was actually thinking about this today. Just popped into my head oddly enough.

I don't have a ton of money saved up for this. Just a little bit. Just enough for a nice, fancy watch.  I've really never worn much jewelry though. Just my class ring and this necklace/pendant (one of those Roman Catholic things?) that I was given from a person two and a half years ago (and like I said in my original post, it's time to return it for sentimental reasons to that person). That's it. Used to have a really nice Fossil that a lot of my friends liked. Not sure whatever happened to it...


----------



## ras1988 (Aug 25, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I don't have a ton of money saved up for this. Just a little bit. Just enough for a nice, fancy watch.  I've really never worn much jewelry though. Just my class ring and this necklace/pendant (one of those Roman Catholic things?) that I was given from a person two and a half years ago (and like I said in my original post, it's time to return it for sentimental reasons to that person). That's it. Used to have a really nice Fossil that a lot of my friends liked. Not sure whatever happened to it...



It seems like those two articles are enough. I am usually wearing my college class ring (jeweler's steel for everyday use, gold one maybe once or twice a year) and a nice sports watch and that's about it. Need to class it up? Gold tone dress watch (~$100) and the brass rat.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 25, 2014)

I just wear two rings...


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

Not a terribly big fan of class rings. HS ones were hideously gaudy, Uni ones actually pretty nicely understated but I don't care that much (nor is it my style). I do kind of want SOME sort of woven or leather thing for my right wrist, since I have a watch on my left. Which is also metal, so totally clashes


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 26, 2014)

These are two skull rings from Pirates of the Caribbean ride at Disneyland. Pretty self explanatory. (Fun fact: I bought them 22 years apart.)


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2014)

I have nothing to add here, but my avatar wanted to say "hey" to yours. 

And I'm willing to bet a relatively large sum of money no one else on here has a hot clue about the show (without explanation)!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 26, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I have nothing to add here, but my avatar wanted to say "hey" to yours.
> 
> And I'm willing to bet a relatively large sum of money no one else on here has a hot clue about the show (without explanation)!


 I posted in the "story behind your username" (whatever it is) thread in this section of the forum, and no one gets it. 

If you don't get it...you were never truly a kid (or Buckethead fan).


----------

